# Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs



## Achmin (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde
Wir haben ein Problem in einigen unserer Teiche.
Das Wasser wurde in den letzten Jahren sehr klar. Die Pflanzen fingen wegen des optimalen Lichteinfalls über die ganze Vegetationszeit an, extrem zu wachsen. Das Wasser ist quasi das ganze Jahr über glockenklar. Die Weißfische oder besser gesagt die kleinen Fische werden weniger . Wir hatten noch vor Jahren massenhaft Ukeleis im Gewässer. Dieser wie auch der Bestand der Brassen ist eingebrochen. Insbesondere sind die Kleinfische weniger geworden.

Zuerst wurde vermutet, dass die Teiche schlicht in die Jahre gekommen seien, deshalb eutroph und deshalb der starke Pflanzenwuchs. Dies erklärt aber nicht den Rückgang der Kleinfische.

Bemerkenswert war, das die gleiche Symtomatik bei allen mit der Muschel bevölkerten Teichen völlig identisch war.

Die Muschel vermehrt sich derart massenhaft, das unzählige Individuen jeden freien Fleck im See besetzen, das Wasser filtern und es damit klar und nahrungsarm machen. 

Die kleinen planktonfressenden Fische kriegen nichts mehr und verschwinden.
Die Makrophyten (großen Pflanzen) wachsen, weil sie ihre Nähstoffe im wesentlichen nicht in Form von Filtrat aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Die Frage ist nun: Wie kann man die Dreikantmuschel, auch Zebramuschel (Dreissena polymorpha), eine Neozoe, eindämmen?


Bei dem Versuch, die Dreikantmuschel durch Freßfeinde zu dezimieren, kommt ja zunächst mal der Karpfen in betracht. 
Beim Karpfen bestehen allerdings Probleme, weil er ja nicht ausschließlich Muscheln als Nahrung hat und damit schon mal in Konkurrenz zu anderen Fischen, insbesondere Futterfischen für die Raubfische steht. 
Bei sehr starkem Besatz mit Karpfen kann dies bedeuten, dass die gewünschte Artenvielfalt im Gewässer nicht mehr aufrechterhalten werden kann. 
Zum anderen führt der vermehrte Verzehr der Muscheln bei den Karpfen dazu, daß sich die Schlundbezahnung wegen der relativ kleinen scharfkantigen Muschelschalen stark abnutzt und zu Verletzungen der Tiere in diesem Bereich führen kann.
 Deshalb fressen ohnehin nur größere Karpfen die Muscheln. Ob der Karpfen bei starker Besetzung also letztlich wirksam große Muschelbestände eindämmen kann, ist wegen der o. g. Faktoren fraglich.

Ich habe aber entdeckt, dass der Schwarze Amur, ein Fisch der aus dem Amurgebiet stammt, als Nahrungsspektrum hauptsächlich Muscheln und Schnecken hat.
Diese Art könnte genau der richtige Fisch sein, der mit seinem stark spezialisierten Nahrungsverhalten zum einen auch große Muschelbestände wirksam eindämmen kann und zum anderen wenig in Konkurrenz zu heimischen Fischarten steht.
Das wird aber auch wieder nur dann so sein, wenn der schwarze Amur wirklich die Dreikantmuschel massenhaft frißt. Ob dies wirklich der Fall ist, habe ich noch nicht wirklich abschließend klären können. Über den Fisch steht im Internet zwar einiges, aber eine konkrete Beantwortung dieser speziellen, hier entscheidenden Frage habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon mal was von dem Fisch gehört?

Wenn der Fisch vielleicht tatsächlich die Anforderung erfüllt, könnte er als Problemlöser eingesetzt werden. Er hätte dann zwar den Nachteil, dass er -wie auch der weiße Amur - höhere Temperaturen liebt und deshalb nicht das ganze Jahr über gut frißt. 
Er wächst aber, wie ich gelesen habe, in Österreich, wo er öfter besetzt wird, auch gut ab. Dann wird dies in den meisten Gegenden Deutschlands sicher auch so sein. 
Auch wäre bei dem Fisch eine Vermehrung nicht zu befürchten, gerade wegen seiner Vorliebe für wärmeres Wasser. So ist bei einem Besatz dieses Fisches eine unkontrollierte Vermehrung nicht zu befürchten.
Außerdem wird der Fisch in erster Linie nur gut in Zonen mit eher warmem Wasser fressen. In diesen Flachwasserzonen ist aber gerade die Dreikantmuschel.

Ich weiß, dass der schwarze Amur kein einheimischer Fisch ist und deshalb nicht besetzt werden darf. Ich weiß auch, dass der Besatz fremder Fische in einheimischen Gewässern allermeistens am Ende nur Probleme mit sich bringt.
Vielleicht ist es im vorliegenden Fall aber mal anders. So wie es sich jedenfalls im Moment in den Gewässern entwickelt, müssen wir nach Therapien suchen.
Wenn einer von Euch Kenntnisse, Erfahrungen oder Ideen hat, wie man dem Problem beikommen kann, der teile sie mit!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Achmin (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Danke.Das könnte auch eine Idee sein!
Ich muß gestehen, dass ich mich mit Krebsen jetzt noch nicht auskenne.
In unseren Gewässern sind sie bislang nicht heimisch.
Muscheln werden sie - könnte ich mir vorstellen - mit Vorliebe fressen. Entsprechende Werkzeuge, um ihnen beizukommen, haben die Krebse.
Ein Problem könnte hier sein, dass wir einen einigermaßen guten Bestand an meist sehr großen Aalen haben.
Ich meine, das allgemein die Regel gilt, dass Aale und Krebse im selben Gewässer nicht funktioniert ?
Aber die Überlegung ist es allemal wert.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Aale fressen mit vorliebe krebse während der Häutung.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das Krebse Muscheln fressen??


----------



## Achmin (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Die Dreikantmuschel ist gar nicht so einfach kaputt zu kriegen.
Sie ist zwar sehr klein,aber gerade das führt dazu, dass die Schale sehr kompakt ist eine Menge Druck aushält.
Ich vermute zwar, dass ein Krebs sie trotzdem aufbrechen kann, man müßte das aber definitiv wissen. 
Immerhin ist die Muschel aus dem Schwarzmeergebiet, so dass unsere heimischen Krbse sie nicht schon immer auf dem Speiseplan haben konnten.
Wenn aber der Krebs ins Gewässer passt und er die Muscheln fressen kann, hat er die besten Bedingungen. Dann wird er sich stark vermehren, so dass ihm die Aale wohl nicht so gefährlich werden können.
Jetzt frage ich mich noch, ob ein guter Krebsbestand eine Behinderung des Badebetriebs hervorruft?
Das wäre zumindest bei einem der Gewässer unter Umständen ein Problem.


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Du siehst ja: nicht nur weil der Krebs zwicken kann, sind die Fragen so verzwickt!:q
Danke für den link.
Genau die Maßnahme mit dem Aquarium, um einen Versuch zu machen, kann die Frage beantworten. Dann muß ich das mal in Angriff nehmen.
Grüsse


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Moin Achmin

Mich verwirrt etwas, das du einmal von Teichen und dann wieder von Seen schreibst - da gibt es schon gewaltige Unterschiede, was die Gewässerökologie betrifft...

Wenn es tatsächlich Teiche sein sollten, hilft eine längere Trockenphase im Sommer, das vertragen die Muscheln nicht und gehen zugrunde...

Was die Karpfen angeht, so nehmen sie die Muscheln nur widerwillig auf und sind keineswegs geeignet um diese nennenswert zu dezimieren - es dürfte sonst wohl kaum auch Massenvorkommen in Intensivteichen der Karpfenzucht geben...

Besonders große Plötzen (25cm +) fressen reichlich von diesen Muscheln und können ganze Bestände derer vernichten - sie würden sich eignen als Besatz in Seen....

#h


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

@Fischpaule
Ich spreche deshalb mal von Teichen und mal vom See, weil einige betroffene Gewässer 10 -15 ha Größe haben, eines aber über 100 ha.
Das längere Trockenphasen den Muscheln den Garaus machen, ist mir neu und wir haben in den Trockenphasen der letzten Jahre auch noch keine Reduktion der Muschelbestände an denTeichen feststellen können.

Das große Rotaugen die Muscheln bevorzugt verzehren, ist jetzt auch neu für mich. Das wäre aber prima, weil der Fisch einheimisch ist, leicht zu bekommen ist, und sowieso schon vorhanden ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Nur mal am Rande - Krebse sind Detritusfresser, aber ganz sicher keine "Muschelknacker"! |uhoh:

Die Größe ist imho nicht das einzige Kriterium für die Definition See oder Teich. Und Du bist sicher, dass Dein Gewässer über 100 ha groß ist???


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Aale fressen mit vorliebe krebse während der Häutung.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das Krebse Muscheln fressen?? 






Doch das machen sie sie Fressen reichlich der Schalentiere.


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

@FoolishFarmer

Ja


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Achmin schrieb:


> Ja


Aha...


Und was ist das nun? See oder Teich?
Btw. wo liegt das Gewässer?


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Achmin schrieb:


> @Fischpaule
> Ich spreche deshalb mal von Teichen und mal vom See, weil einige betroffene Gewässer 10 -15 ha Größe haben, eines aber über 100 ha.
> Das längere Trockenphasen den Muscheln den Garaus machen, ist mir neu und wir haben in den Trockenphasen der letzten Jahre auch noch keine Reduktion der Muschelbestände an denTeichen feststellen können.
> 
> Das große Rotaugen die Muscheln bevorzugt verzehren, ist jetzt auch neu für mich. Das wäre aber prima, weil der Fisch einheimisch ist, leicht zu bekommen ist, und sowieso schon vorhanden ist.



...also sprechen wir über Teiche...
Die Größe der Teiche ist dabei nicht ausschlaggebend - wichtig ist, dass die Trockenphase im Sommer stattfindet, da Muscheln die Hitze nicht vertragen - sie drohen bei direkter Sonneneistrahlung zu "ersticken" und öffnen dann ihre Schalen, was zum austrocknen führt - die Trockenlegung sollte je nach Sonnenintensität von einer bis vier Wochen liegen - an richtig heißen Tagen kann sich das auch innerhalb von Stunden für die Muscheln erledigt haben....

Was die Plötzen angeht, so sind Muscheln und Schnecken für größere Individuen in Seen und Boddengewässern sogar die Hauptnahrung...

Maßnahmen gegen die Muscheln würde ich euch auch aus dem Grund empfehlen, weil die Byssusfäden erhebliche Schäden an den Ein- und Ablassbauwerken verursachen können....

#h


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Habe jetzt gerade die limnologische Definition der Begriffe nicht parat.
Du wirst sie aber sicher sofort liefern können, bevor Du den entscheidenden Tip zur Lösung der Problematik lieferst.

Das Gewässer ist jedenfalls an manchen Stellen ca. 12m tief.


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

@Fischpaule
Moment: Ich hätte vielleicht noch dazu sagen sollen, dass die Gewässer nicht ablassbar sind. 
Es sind letztlich Kiesgruben.


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Achmin schrieb:


> Habe jetzt gerade die limnologische Definition der Begriffe nicht parat.
> Du wirst sie aber sicher sofort liefern können, bevor Du den entscheidenden Tip zur Lösung der Problematik lieferst.
> 
> Das Gewässer ist jedenfalls an manchen Stellen ca. 12m tief.



...12m Tiefe |rolleyes, na dann wird es sich wohl eher um einen See handeln.... 

Wenn es doch Seen sein sollten, dann vergiß das mit der Trockenlegung und setze große Plötzen...

#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Also nicht ablassbar, über 10 m tief und über 100 ha groß.
Damit ist es nicht nur ein See, sondernauch noch einer der unter die Zuständigkeit der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie fällt.
Da wär dann sowieso nichts mit Trockenlegen... zudem solltest Du genau wissen, WAS Du dort alles darfst. Denn immerhin bringt die WRRL ein Verschlechterungsverbot mit sich - und klares Wasser sowie viele Pflanzen sind zumindest aus ökologischer Sicht alles andere als schlecht.

Zudem kann es sein, dass es sich nach den geschilderten Bedingungen um einen FFH-Lebensraumtyp handelt (z.B. 3140) - damit ist der "Handlungsspielraum" recht schnell noch weiter eingeschränkt.


----------



## Achmin (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich sehe das auch so, dass klares Wasser und ein guter Pflanzenwuchs an sich sehr gut für ein Gewässer sind.
Wie eingangs bereits dargestellt, sind aber insbesondere die Kleinfischbestände massiv gesunken.
Auch die Dreikantmuschel soll nur aus diesem Grund eingedämmt werden.
Und bevor irgendwas unternommen wird, ist natürlich zu klären, ob es auch erlaubt ist und ob es dem Gewässer Schaden zufügen kann.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Bei einen so großen Gewässer eine Bekämpfung durchzuführen wird wohl recht kostenintensiv bis unmöglich.
Warscheinlich muß man ersteinmal damit leben,der Jetztzustand währe ein super Hechtgewässer.
Warscheinlich wird mit der Zeit der Nährstoffeintrag durch die Luft + Mineralisation die Nahrungssituation verändern.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Vom weißen Amur kann ich eigentlich auch nur abraten. Jedenfalls, was die Muscheln angeht.

Ein Amur frißt auch alles, was er am Leichtesten vors Maul bekommt. Und was Pflanzen angeht, ist er mitunter auch recht wählerisch.



> Die Zebramuschel ist eine sehr konkurrenzstarke Art, die sich an Wasserpflanzen und Großmuscheln heftet. Dies führt zu einer starken Verbreitung und Störung der natürlichen Artenvielfalt der Ökosysteme. Enten und Wasservögel und vor allem Karpfen profitieren dagegen von dieser neuen Nahrungsquelle.
> 
> Daneben nehmen Schäden in Kühlwassersystemen durch Fouling in Rohrleitungen und Wärmeübertragern stark zu. Derartige Verschmutzungen lassen sich jedoch durch leistungsfähige Filter zuverlässig verhindern. *Zudem ist bekannt, dass Kaliumchlorid giftig auf die Muschel wirkt, ohne dass ähnlich negative Auswirkungen auf andere Wasserlebewesen bisher bekannt sind.*



Hier gelesen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreikantmuschel#Problematik


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aha? Steht hier und auch an vielen anderen Stellen  nicht so:
> www.bio.uni-potsdam.de/professuren/oekosystemmodellierung/lehre/Vogt%20_Teich_VL.pdf


Super Link - da steht unter Nahrung auch, dass Amphibien und Fische ebenfalls dazu gehören sollen. |rolleyes 

Wie gesagt - man muss sich nur mal die Biologie der Flußkrebse vor Augen führen. Da erkennt man recht schnell, dass sie Detritusfresser sind. Zum Detritus gehören natürlich AUCH zerfallene Muscheln, Fische und Amphibien... aber deshalb werden diese nicht gleich gekillt. :g




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt es durchaus die Möglichkeit, die WRRL so zu interpretieren, dass ein eine übermäßige Vermehrung von nicht-heimischem Viehzeug eine ökologische Belastung darstellt. Insofern würde ein erfolgreiches Zurückdrängen der Dreikantmuschel, die ja zu den Neuankömmlingen gehört, als Beitrag zur Verbesserung des ökologischen Zustands interpretiert werden können. Ob die nun gut Wasser filtert oder nicht wäre somit vollkommen irrelevant.
> 
> Eine solche Interpretation lese ich zumindest hier heraus:
> 
> http://www.biologie.uni-rostock.de/...B-Band-15-Schories-et-al-neozooen-147-158.pdf


Sorry, aber Deine "Interpretation" ist so leider nicht richtig. Die WRRL hat zunächst mal direkt nichts mit heimischen/ nichtheimischen Lebewesen zu tun. Darum kümmert sich die FFH-Richtlinie bzw. das BNatSchG.
Der "ökologische Zustand" (nach WRRL) leitet sich aus mehreren Faktorengruppen ab. Indikatoren sind natürlich nur die heimischen Spezies, weshalb die Neobiota da natürlich störend sind. 
Deshalb kann aber noch lange keine Rede davon sein, die Muscheln deswegen zu vernichten. Immerhin kommen klares Wasser und damit verbesserte Lichtbedingungen den Pflanzen zu Gute - die ebenfalls Indikator der WRRL sind. Und ein Baggersee wie oben beschrieben dürfte im Referenzzustand nährstoffarm sein. Und dazu gehören nunmal klares Wasser und viele Pflanzen.

SOLLTEN die Muscheln also tatsächlich allein für das klare Wasser verantwortlich sein (was mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen kann), wären sie im Sinne der WRRL eher förderlich, da der "ökologische Zustand" verbessert wurde (wenn das Gewässer früher mal trüber und pflanzenärmer war).

Da wir hier aber weit vom Thema abkömmen, biete ich an die WRRL in einem Extra-Thread zu behandeln - oder aber auch alles weitere per PN zu diskutieren. 




Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Hier gelesen:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreikantmuschel#Problematik


Wie jemand mal so schön schrieb (und ich gern zitiere): *Wikipedia ist nicht die Bibel!*
Kaliumchlorid wird z.B. in der Meerwasseraquaristik gezielt eingesetzt, um die Nahrungsaufnahme bei Korallen und Muscheln zu verbessern.
Ich vermute daher (vorrausgesetzt die Angaben bei Wikipedia stimmen), dass es eine Frage der Dosierung ist ab wann KCL toxisch wird... wenn überhaupt!

Für die Anwendung in Seen kommt das jedoch keinesfalls in Frage, da ersten die Menge viel zu hoch sein wird - und zweitens ja auch alle anderen, heimischen Muscheln dann dabei drauf gehen könnten?! #c
Egal wie - chemische Keulen waren höchst selten die Lösung für biologische Probleme. |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Da sich ein Krebs im Zweifelsfall nimmt, was er kriegen kann bestreitet ja auch niemand. Aber das Krebse generell Muscheln knacken um sich zu ernähren, ist doch recht unwahrscheinlich...
Daher sind Krebse sicherlich kein geeignetes Dreissena-bekämpfungsmittel, zumal sich die Muscheln wesentlich stärker und schneller vermehren.

Btw. Ich hab auch schon ne Vorlesung gehalten... zwar nich über Bio, aber über Limnologie.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Ok, die chemische Keule ist sicher nicht das Beste. Ich habe es deswegen nur hervorgehoben, damit vielleicht jemand dazu etwas Genaueres schreiben kann. Von Chemie halte ich selbst auch nicht viel. 

Danke für die Aufklärung, Farmer.

Jedenfalls ist es unbestrittenermaßen eine schwierige Aufgabe ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ein Experiment wäre somit spannend, damit man schauen kann ob und wie sich ein Muschelbestand in der Gegenwart von Krebsen entwickelt. Ich denke, der Versuch wäre es wert. Ich laß mich da auch gern überzeugen.
> 
> Im übrigen denke ich aber, auch dass man mit Krebsbesatz in einem abgeschlossenen Baggersee erstmal nix falsches macht - wenn es gut läuft, gibts ein Glied in der Nahrungskette und ein hübsches und seltenes Tier mehr.


Da ich massenweise Gewässer kenne, vom 4ha Teich bis hin zum 25 km² See, in denen sowohl diverse Krebsarten als eben auch Dreissena vorkommen - nebeneinander und in unterschiedlichsten Mengen - denke ich nicht, dass die Krebse einen entscheidenden Einfluß auf die Dreissena-Population haben. Dafür gibt es eben zuviel andere Leckerbissen, die wesentlich einfacher zu bekommen sind.
Da haben Karpfen schon eher einen Einfluß! Denn in Seen mit übermäßigem Karpfenbesatz (v.a. großer Karpfen), werden die Dreikantmuscheln dann schonmal rar...



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen davon - was würdest Du als Experte denn dem Threaderöffner jenseits der Krebse empfehlen, da ja von Dir bisher eher Antworten kamen, was man nicht oder wo man vorsichtig sein sollte.
> 
> Was hältst Du von der große Plötzen (als Muschelfresser) und große Rotfedern (als Krautfutterer) - Idee? Sollte doch auch rechtlich völlig unproblematisch sein, oder? Und dann gehts halt in Richtung Hecht/Barsch Gewässer...


Ich würd gar nichts unternehmen, und mich am schönen klaren Wasser und den vielen Pflanzen erfreuen! Spricht doch für ein gesundes Ökosystem! |supergri Ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit etwas zu tun.

Irgendwie ist mir immer noch nicht klar, um was es sich bei den Gewässern handelt:
Produktionsgewässer oder Seen? #c
Im Falle der Produktionsgewässer kann ich den Frust über Pflanzen und Klarheit ja notfalls noch verstehen. Da ist aber Fischpaule der Experte hier.
Im Falle von Seen ist die Situation doch bestens! #6 

Rotfedern leben zwar herbivor, können aber niemals alleine einen Pflanzenbestand eindämmen (dafür gibt es sowohl genügend Beispiele als auch Arbeiten dazu).
Große Rotaugen werden nur dann gezielt Muscheln fressen, wenn andere Nahrung nicht leichter zu beschaffen ist. Und bei einem klaren, pflanzenreichen Gewässer ist das nur schwer vorstellbar.


EDIT: Davon abgesehen ist die Muschel-Theorie doch recht zweifelhaft. Denn in einem klaren, pflanzenreichen Gewässer gibt es nicht mehr so übermäßig viel zu filtern - in Folge dessen müssten die Muscheln dann auch wieder zurückgehen (wenn sie sich denn in Folge der Trübung so stark vermehrt hatten).


----------



## Achmin (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Hallo,
Zitat:Was hältst Du von der große Plötzen (als Muschelfresser) und große Rotfedern (als Krautfutterer) - Idee? Sollte doch auch rechtlich völlig unproblematisch sein, oder? Und dann gehts halt in Richtung Hecht/Barsch Gewässer... 

Das ist, zumindest im Hinblick auf die Plötzen (Rotaugen) eine gute Lösung.
Ich habe mich mit dem Rotauge jetzt mal etwas beschäftigt.
In einem von mir aus der Fernsehreihe "Planet Angeln" aufgenommenen Beitrag über das Phänomen, dass in der Uecker, einem Fluß, der in das Stettiner Haff mündet, jedes Jahr massenhaft außergewöhnlich große und fette Plötzen aufsteigen, wurde als Begründung genannt, dass die Plötzen im Haff große Muschelbänke abweiden und dadurch so gut wachsen.
Und welche Muscheln sind auf den Muschelbänken: die Dreissena polymorpha (Dreikantmuschel)
Der Beitrag war von einem Redakteur der Zeitschrift Blinker.
Nun ist das zwar sicher keine wissenschaftlich belastbare Aussage. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass eine Person, wie der Redakteur, der zudem noch in der Gegend aufgewachsen ist, in dem Beitrag falsche Zusammenhänge geäußert hat.

Maßgeblich an dem eben beschriebenen ist, dass davon auszugehen ist, dass das Rotauge auch wirklich Dreissena nimmt.

Damit ist der Fisch geeignet, den Muschelbestand einzudämmen.

Zum Karpfen. weiter oben in einem Beitrag wurde erwähnt, dass der Karpfen wohl nicht geeignet ist, die Muschel einzudämmen, da auch bei Gewässern mit starkem Karpfenbestand viele Muscheln existieren können.

Zur Nutzung der Gewässer: die Gewässer werden nur anglerisch genutzt. 
Es soll eine möglichst naturnahe Lebensgemeinschaft in den Gerwässern vorhanden sein. 
Die Muscheln sind nun mal Neozoen, und gehören deshalb dort nicht rein. Das wäre aber, wie oben bereits erwähnt, nicht so schlimm, wenn dies nicht auf Kosten des erforderlichen Nahrungsangebots für alle Fische ginge. Es betrifft ja so gut wie alle Fische, da sie im Jugendstadium sich i. d. R. von Plankton ernähren. 
Die Biomasse, die die Muscheln aufbauen, steht für die anderen Bewohner nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Wenn die Rotaugen auch Pflanzen fressen ist das ja nicht schlecht. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass bei entspr. Bestandsdichte sie auch die Muscheln effektiv dezimieren werden.

Was die Überlegung betrifft, dass in dem klaren, pflanzenreichen und nahrungsarmen Gewässer irgendwann die Muscheln auch zurückgehen kann ich nur sagen, dass es wohl nicht im Sinne einer verantwortungsvollen Hege ist, wenn ich mich auf den Standpunkt stelle, einfach abzuwarten, bis die Lebensgemeinschaft durch die Dominanz einer Art so arm geworden ist, dass selbst die dominante Art keine Grundlage mehr für eine massenhafte Vermehrung hat.

Die Muscheln haben sich auch nicht infolge einer Trübung so stark vermehrt, sondern sind einfach irgendwann in die Gewässer eingebracht worden, haben dort gute Bedingungen vorgefunden und sind von ihrer Lebensweise - wie viele andere Neozoen auch - der einheimischen Lebensgemeinschaft gegenüber im Vorteil.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Achmin schrieb:


> Was die Überlegung betrifft, dass in dem klaren, pflanzenreichen und nahrungsarmen Gewässer irgendwann die Muscheln auch zurückgehen kann ich nur sagen, dass es wohl nicht im Sinne einer verantwortungsvollen Hege ist, wenn ich mich auf den Standpunkt stelle, einfach abzuwarten, bis die Lebensgemeinschaft durch die Dominanz einer Art so arm geworden ist, dass selbst die dominante Art keine Grundlage mehr für eine massenhafte Vermehrung hat.


Nuja,...
Ich habe nicht davon gesprochen, zu warten bis die Muschel von alleine zurückgeht - vielmehr habe ich nach dem Sinn einer Bekämpfung gefragt?!? #c
Denn tatsächlich hat Dreissena eine Nische besetzt, die vorher so nicht genutzt wurde. Eine heimische Muschel dieser Art gab es bei uns gar nicht. Und unsere Großmuscheln scheinen ganz gut mit Dreissena konkurrieren zu können - wirklich weniger sind sie jedenfalls nicht geworden.


----------



## maredo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Hallo Achim,
wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen am Bodensee haben ergeben, dass durch Wasservögel (Tauchenten/Blässhühner) zumindest in den Flachwasserzonen die dortigen starken Populationen von Dreikantmuscheln um bis zu 95% reduziert wurden. Dies war vor allem während der Überwinterung des Vögel zu beobachten.
Das Thema Krebse ist in einigen Beiträgen ebenfalls bereits diskutiert worden.
Bei Untersuchungen am Oberrhein hat sich herausgestellt, dass die starken Dreikantmuschelbesrände durch den Kaspischen Schlickkrebs komplett vernichtet worden sind. Dieser überzieht die Muschelpopulationen mit einem feinen Netz mit der Folge, dass die Muscheln darunter ersticken.
Ob diese Erkenntnisse für dich hilfreich sind, erscheint mir jedoch eher fraglich.

maredo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Servus maredo,


maredo schrieb:


> Bei Untersuchungen am Oberrhein hat sich herausgestellt, dass die starken Dreikantmuschelbesrände durch den Kaspischen Schlickkrebs komplett vernichtet worden sind. Dieser überzieht die Muschelpopulationen mit einem feinen Netz mit der Folge, dass die Muscheln darunter ersticken.


Hast Du da ne Quelle zu? ;+

Und bevor hier noch jemand schreit - Nein, der Schlickkrebs (Corophium curvispinum) ist KEIN Flußkrebs, sondern ein eingewanderter Flohkrebs: 
http://www.frammandearter.se/0/2english/pdf/Corophium_curvispinum.pdf
Und wohin die Bekämpfung eines Neubürgers durch einen anderen führt, kann man in Australiens jüngerer Geschichte sehr gut nachlesen. |bigeyes


----------



## Achmin (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Die "Nische", die Dreissena nutzt, ist im Wasser schwebende Nahrung in Form von Plankton.
Diese für die Wasserfauna überaus wichtige Nahrung wurde natürlich vorher von anderen Lebewesen genutzt.
Nur nicht in dem Maße, weil keine andere Art eine derartige Biomasse auf sich vereinte.
Weil dem nun so ist, bleibt für andere Lebewesen weniger übrig. Dadurch ist das Gleichgewicht massiv gestört.

Wenn die Dreissena dezimiert wird, bleibt auch wieder genug Nahrung für andere Lebewesen, die Plankton als Nahrung brauchen.
_*Das ist der Sinn der Dezimierung der Dreissena !!!*_

Die Bestände der Teich -und Malermuscheln im Bodensee wurden durch Deissena erheblich gestört.
Die Muscheln setzen sich einfach auf die größeren Teich -und Malermuscheln drauf und filtern denen die Nahrung vor der Nase weg. Die großen einheimischen Muscheln verhungern regelrecht.


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



> Hast Du da ne Quelle zu? ;+


 
Is hier nachzulesen; http://www.bodensee-ufer.de/AGBU-ThdM0904-Wasservogel.pdf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Is hier nachzulesen; http://www.bodensee-ufer.de/AGBU-ThdM0904-Wasservogel.pdf


Da steht nichts zu den Schlickkrebsen - und genau das ist, was mich interessiert.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

nun, wir haben alles: Verkrautung ohne Ende, klares Wasser, Dreikantmuscheln, Edelkrebse hatten wir, bis so ein A... Kamberkrebse reingeworfen hat, nun haben wir halt Kamber und Karpfen haben wir nun 2008 auch reichlich gesetzt.
Wir werden das sehr wohl beobachten was daraus alles wird.....
Die Theorie mit den Dreikantmuscheln ist jedenfalls hochinteressant.
Zudem ist sie nicht ganz unlogisch.


----------



## maredo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Hallo Foolisfarmer,
google mal unter Dreikantmuschel:
"Kleinlebewesen:Multikulti im Rhein -die Gewinner, die Verlierer"

maredo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Danke! :m
Wenngleich auch hier die Quellenangabe fehlt. 
Aber ich hab den Journalisten mal angeschrieben... mal sehen. :g


----------



## Achmin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Hallo Angelfreunde.

Ich hatte Gelegenheit, über einen mir bekannten Veterinär in Kontakt mit einem Biologen zu kommen, der seit vielen Jahren in Zoos arbeitet und sich in erster Linie mit Fischen beschäftigt. Ein ausgewiesener Fachmann im Bereich Fische.

Der sagte, das das Rotauge mit seinem Verdauungstrakt, der besonders von seinem Schlunddarm geprägt wird, sicher in der Lage ist, kleinere und damit jüngere Muscheln zu verzehren.

Große Muschelexemplare können aber nach seiner Einschätzung sicher nicht vom Rotauge bewältigt werden.

Das ist nun gerade das Gegenteil der Antwort, die ich mir erhofft habe. Damit wird der Stellenwert des Rotauges als Muschelbekämpfer gemindert.:c

Bleibt vielleicht doch nur der schwarze Amur als wirksamer Muschelbekämpfer übrig.
Der Krebs muß ja auch noch auf seine Leistungsfähigkeit in dieser Hinsicht getestet werden.


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Achmin schrieb:


> Große Muschelexemplare können aber nach seiner Einschätzung sicher nicht vom Rotauge bewältigt werden.
> 
> Das ist nun gerade das Gegenteil der Antwort, die ich mir erhofft habe. Damit wird der Stellenwert des Rotauges als Muschelbekämpfer gemindert.:c



...dann sollte sich der Herr mal die Mageninhalte von 30cm+ Plötzen aus der Boddenregion anschauen - er wäre mit Sicherheit erstaunt. Diese ernähren sich fast ausschließlich von Muscheln und können auch recht große Exemplare davon verdrücken....

|wavey:


----------



## Achmin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

@Fischpaule

Hast Du das schon in natura gesehen?
Sieht man da anhand der Schalen, das die großen 30+ Rotaugen auch große Muscheln nehmen?


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*



Achmin schrieb:


> @Fischpaule
> 
> Hast Du das schon in natura gesehen?
> Sieht man da anhand der Schalen, das die großen 30+ Rotaugen auch große Muscheln nehmen?



Ja, habe ich schon tausendfach - der Darm ist bei solchen Fischen voll von einem Gemisch aus kleinsten Schalenresten und frischem bzw. halb verdauten Muschelfleisch - einfach widerlich - wer solche Fische mal ausgenommen hat, wird diesen Gestank nie wieder vergessen
Teilweise sind so große Muschelfleischstücke in den Fischen, die nur von adulten Muscheln stammen können....

#h


----------



## Achmin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Dreikantmuschel > klares nahrungsarmes Wasser > extremer Pflanzenwuchs*

Fischpaule, Du machst mich froh !!!!
Nach wir vor ist das Rotauge der am leichtesten zu bekommende Fisch und der am wenigsten für das Gewässer gefährliche.

Ich glaube, nur mit einer solchen Art kann das Muschelvorkommen wirksam eingedämmt werden.

Danke


----------

